# Samsung Acquires Cloud Company Joyent



## drmike (Jun 16, 2016)

Samsung acquires Joyent  (private and public cloud / container company)




June 15, 2016 - by *Scott Hammond, CEO*


Share:


 

Since its inception, just over ten years ago, Joyent has lived on the leading edge of technical innovation. The Joyent team pioneered public cloud computing (and hybrid cloud), nurtured and grew Node.js into a de facto standard for web, mobile and IoT architectures, and was among the first to embrace and industrialize containers, compute-centric object storage, and what is now coming to be known as serverless computing. Based upon this foundation, and our industry leading products and services, including Triton, Joyent’s containers as a service solution, and Manta, our robust and scalable object storage solution, Joyent is now poised to deliver ten more years of innovation and to continue to be a leader in the evolution of cloud computing.


But, until today, we lacked one thing. We lacked the scale required to compete effectively in the large, rapidly growing and fiercely competitive cloud computing market. Now, that changes. We are happy to announce that Joyent is adding the scale we need: Samsung is acquiring Joyent. As a result of this acquisition, Samsung will become an anchor tenant for Joyent’s Triton and Manta solutions, and will help fuel the growth of our team and the expansion of our worldwide data center footprint.




Rest of it: https://www.joyent.com/blog/samsung-acquires-joyent


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks like AWS/Azure/Google Cloud/IBM just got a new competitor (_I would add Aliyun to that list but they seem to be focusing on dominating Asia and haven't really started to focus on North America/Europe yet_).  Also looks like AWS just lost a big chunk of business from one of its major customers (Samsung).


One of the things that always held Joyent back is that SmartOS is both one of its biggest assets (because it's superior on many levels to Linux and Windows) and biggest liabilities (nobody else runs it and you know how resistant to change large corporate IT departments tend to be..).  It'll be interesting to see if Samsung's money will be able to help it overcome this problem and  convert more people to Joyent's platform.


According to Crunchbase, Joyent had raised $131 million in VC funding over the past few years.


----------

